# movie bully fist fight: Deebo vs Sho Nuff...who wins



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

in this corner, we got Deebo, who wants to know what yougot on his 40, homie






and in this corner, we got, sho nuff, the showgun of Harlem, who makes jive coolies kiss the converse





so in an all out brawl for it all, who wins?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 18, 2017)




----------

